# Is my Puppy underweight??



## CharlotteGrace88 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all,

My boyfriend and I have a beautiful 8 Month Old Show Cocker/Miniture Poodle mix.

He is between 6-7kg but we have repeatedly had comments from other Cockapoo owners that he is very small considering his age....

We feed him dry food and leave his bowl there for him to eat when he choses. I'm starting to wonder whether he is eating enough although I guess that if he was hungry he would eat as it's always available for him.

Has anyone else had this with their pup?

Any comments would be great!!

Thanks,

Charlotte.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My Bonnie is a show cocker and a mini cross. She is quite small and she is 8 kilos. Cockapoos being a cross breed you don't know exactly what you are getting size wise. As long as your vet is happy with Teddys weight I wouldn't worry if he is small. If he is happy grazing at his food then I would carry on. I did exactly the same with my cavalier and he lived a healthy life till he was 17.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I wouldn't worry if he is active, healthy and eats his food then it probably is just his natural weight, he still has some growing to do yet anyway, my first Beau kept growing right upto a year and now weighs 10kg, Kody my new pup seems to be growing very rapidly and is only 2kg lighter than Beau at 18 weeks, There are so many variations in weight and all are normal weight ranges.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Size in cockapoos and metabolic rates vary in all dogs, just as in people - as others have said, if he is active, happy and pooping, I wouldn't worry too much. My collie eats for England and if she is wet she looks like a toast rack! In the last year she has just reached the minimum weight for her size, according to the vet's table and the vet has often said she was underweight, but that was just her... She couldn't have eaten more!! And she was never still. She is 7 and a half years old now and maybe she has slowed down a bit, hence the slight weight gain!!
There are threads on this site comparing sizes of different cockapoos and I was amazed at the variations!
Don't panic I am sure that your puppy is fine.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

As others have said they vary greatly, it depends on the overall size as well, how tall is he? I feel I can tell by the feel of my boy, you should be able to feel the ribs but they should still be covered quite well ie you should feel the top of the ribs and not between them. (sorry i'm not great at explaining). there is a height and weight thread on here that shows you how different they can be - my boy is on the larger side at nearly 9 months he's 18" at the shoulder and 11.35kg, but there are others much much smaller fully grown.


----------



## wilko (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi - Tegan is 10 1/2 months and weighs a tad under 8 kilos xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My eldist girl Gypsy is 6years old 16" and is 8kg as is her sister Inca who is 2 months younger 18" and my youngest Delta who is 2 years old is also 16" & 8kg. Echo is my bigest girl 4years old 18" 9kg.

so i wouldnt worry. some dogs are just naturaly slimmer than others. i have 3 that look realy skinny and one who is a little chunky. well she looks chunky to me. 

buy anyway he is still growing, they tent to grow tall then fill out latter. 

I woukd sugest not free feeding as you dont actualy know how much he is eating in a day.


----------

